# Show me your 3d rigs!



## BowHunter18 (Feb 28, 2014)

I am looking to get into 3d here soon and probably going to pick up a hoyt carbon spyder for it.I would love to see some of the setups you guys have!


----------



## justink440 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hoyt Pro Edge Elite my friend.....


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## BowHunter18 (Feb 28, 2014)

hambini said:


>


Wow that is a sweet setup!


----------



## BowHunter18 (Feb 28, 2014)

No one else?


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

If I had a picture of my Alpha Elite, I would post it up. If I was you tho, I would look at an alpha elite or a pro edge. Top shelf 3d bows, and maybe their best bows ever.


----------



## Arlodog (Dec 6, 2013)

'12 Obsession Lethal Force
Sword single pin slider
B-Stinger Pro Hunter, 8oz
Pro-V
Open class


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Mathews C4
Royal Blue
Axcel 2000 sight
B-Stinger stabs
Trophy Taker blade rest
GoldTip X-Cutter shafts
Truball SweetSpot II release


----------



## Bowtech>mathews (May 4, 2013)

Energy 32


----------



## xtraefrt (Mar 9, 2012)

Here is Mine 2012 Strother Moxie


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

Pearson Z-34, Axcel Achieve CXL with Doc's Choice lens by Clear Targets, TRU Ball Incredible and Sweet Spot II, JBK Strings and Easton Fatboys



























www.truball.com www.axcelsights.com www.clear-targets.com www.jbkstrings.com


----------



## VAN DAM (Feb 16, 2010)

Apex 7, 30" front bar 15" back, axcel ax 3000


----------



## DWD61 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## darksidemxer (Feb 2, 2013)

Dw, is that a jewel? Very nice color. My wife almost got that till she shot her hoyt...  lol i dont care for hoyt.


----------



## mps_hunter (Apr 10, 2013)

elite energy 35
under ground archery 24 inch front stabilizer with 4oz weights
under ground archery 9 inch back stabilizer with 12oz weights
axcel 3000
axcel 31mm scope and .010 pin
LP light
G5 titanium peep
QAD HDX rest
shrewd quick disconnects
Carbon express CXL pro 120gr tips, bohning 1.75 x-vanes, and one stringer arrow wraps









elite energy 32
under ground archery 15 inch front stabilizer with 3oz weights
under ground archery 4 inch back stabilizer with 10oz weights
Axcel Armortech Vision Pro .019 pins
LP light
G5 titanium peep
QAD HDX restshrewd quick disconnects
Carbon express maximum blue streak select 100gr tips, bohning 1.5 x-vanes, and one stringer arrow wraps

TRU-ball beast and absolute 360 release


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

2013 bowtech destroyer 350LE 
Axcel 5 pin,code red SOS,dcap stabs,


----------



## rayray8302 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## daduck (Jan 3, 2013)

04 ultratec
Toxonic bar classic scope
Shrewd 20 front and 12 oz back
Trophy taker rest
Bee stinger vbar block


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Elite Tour

CBE Quad Lite Sure S2 Scope w 4X Swarovski lense

Bodoodle Prolite Rest

Black Eagle Magnum arrows with Bohning X2 Blasers Nock Buster Points

Doinker Stabilizers


----------



## DWD61 (Aug 18, 2012)

yeah and achieve sight bought it for my daughter in law for christmas


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

2012 Supra ME...Nice bow.


----------



## DEERGUNNER (Mar 16, 2008)

One of my 3D rigs.


----------



## DEERGUNNER (Mar 16, 2008)

Dom 3D MAX with custom coating by Lee Martin. Bow is on it's way and will be getting a set of all red Lightning threads. This will be my primary 3D bow. It will wear a CBE Vertex 3D, Hamskea Versa rest, Doinker platinums, and will fling GT 22's.


----------



## DEERGUNNER (Mar 16, 2008)

My 8 year old's rig. PSE Chaos AD, CBE Elite 3D, Feather Vision 3X lens, Trophy Ridge Tack Driver, Doinker Fattys, Lightning Bowstrings, GT Ultralights, and Scott Baby Horn.


----------



## DEERGUNNER (Mar 16, 2008)

My 5 year old's rig. PSE Mini Burner XT, Trophy Ridge sight, WB, GT 22 custom stabs, GT Ultralights and TRU Ball HT


----------



## DEERGUNNER (Mar 16, 2008)

Here is the pic of my son's rig with the home made stabs.


----------



## BowMoney (Jan 26, 2014)

2014 New Breed Cyborg


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

My 35. Shot last weekend, 30 target ibo scoring. 311.


----------



## dparker28 (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Here is my cpxl. Its all blacked out.


----------



## jjweavdux (Feb 7, 2013)

*Carbon spyder turbo*


----------



## redwzrd (Nov 14, 2011)

love this bow


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

Conquest 4 fitted with apex 7 cam, carbofast black x rods, cbe sight, spot hogg rest shooting Gt 22's


----------



## ArcheryAdiction (Jan 5, 2012)

2014 Dominator MAX,


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

Waiting on warm weather...


----------



## scott t (Jun 22, 2013)

PSE Vendetta DC. Hanging at my favorite place. Out at the range!


----------



## shooter jon (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## snopro176 (Oct 16, 2008)

12' Elite Answer black/max-1
Axcel 5 pin
EPLC 10-8" stabs
QAD HDX
Tru Fire BossX


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Ok Archery bow.


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

2014 Anarchy HC
JBK Threads
LD micro
CBE Tek Target/LP light
Carbofast Black X stabilizers
GT Pro22's


----------



## dottrz (Jul 27, 2013)

2012 Hoyt Vector 35
Lee Martin Custom Ceramic Coating on riser, cams, modules, and weights
Axcel Armourtech Pro HD 5 pin .019
Ripcord 
60X Custom String
Xtreme front and sidebar
Doinker and Shrewd mounting hardware
Bowjax here and there


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

14' supra max
doinker 15" platinum hunter, 8" platinum hunter side rod, HHA ol5510, TT SS pro


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Nov 29, 2007)

2012 HOYT CRX 35


----------



## Colorado_Hunter (Feb 4, 2004)

Supra with the new carbofast stabs.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

2014 Hoyt Pro Edge Elite
Axcel Achieve sight
Axcel 31 scope 6X lens
Barn Burner Custom strings
AAE Freakshow rest
Dead Center Archery Products Stabs
BloodSport ZVT String suppressor 
Specialty Hooded peep #2 3/32 clarifier


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

Hoyt vector 35, versa rest, cbe elite sight, carbon blades and viscocity strings


----------



## archeryfool72 (Oct 16, 2006)

rayray8302 said:


> View attachment 1906904


swweeeeeeeettt


----------



## archeryfool72 (Oct 16, 2006)

ssswweeeeeeeeeeeeeet



jbuckles39 said:


> 2014 Hoyt Pro Edge Elite
> Axcel Achieve sight
> Axcel 31 scope 6X lens
> Barn Burner Custom strings
> ...


----------



## archeryfool72 (Oct 16, 2006)

alien z


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## rocklock (Mar 13, 2007)

Not a dedicated 3-D rig as I hunt with it too, but here it is anyway.

'07 Elite Synergy


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hoyt Pro Edge Elite


----------



## mattcrov (Apr 12, 2006)

13, CPXL, 30.5", 57#
CBE tek target, viper scope x6 with ring no up pin.
Spot hogg rest
Win &Win HMC 22 stabs, 12oz front 2x 6 oz rear
Custom strings by deezlin.
Speciality 1/8 no 2 peep.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jbeasleyshoot (Jan 29, 2008)

Here's my proedge


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Here you go evolution


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Mine


----------

